# Billing for Pre-op evaluation



## rhbaird (Sep 27, 2007)

My surgeon wants to bill for pre-op evaluation if the patient is seen several days before the surgery.  He has already seen the patient in consultation and made the decsion for surgery.  Please tell me where I can find documentation stating this can't be done unless he is managing an illness or test results.


----------



## kevbshields (Oct 1, 2007)

CMS spells this out in commentary related to CPT Surgery Global package.  I'd check there.  I'm also pretty sure your other Fed. payers (Medicaid & Tricare) have similar clauses on their policies.

I would imagine that if you can validate the three of those, your surgeon may reconsider.

Good luck.


----------

